
Burrito Delivery Makes No Sense - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/technology/uber-postmates-delivery-apps.html
======
slater
I was made to believe that this was already a solved problem thanks to the
Burrito Rail Gun?

[https://burritojustice.com/2012/03/06/burrito-rail-
gun/](https://burritojustice.com/2012/03/06/burrito-rail-gun/)

~~~
scarier
Not to mention the Alameda-Weehawken Burrito Tunnel...
[https://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda_weehawken_burrito_...](https://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda_weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm)

------
jobigoud
This article is about food delivery in general and apps, and doesn't mention
anything specific about burritos. I mean burrito delivery makes at least as
much sense as pizza delivery.

